# Who has problems using this site in mobile only mode



## WillThompson (Mar 11, 2015)

Just asking.


----------



## dcm (Mar 11, 2015)

Appears to be working just fine in desktop mode on my iPad. No changes here. Also working fine on my desktop. Didn't even know there was a mobile mode, but I've never tried it on my phone.


----------



## e17paul (Mar 11, 2015)

At first I couldn't find recent forum posts on the main site, but once I scrolled down and found them I was happy. It's a big improvement, far more readable on the bus when I have chance to catch up on my mobile. 

It would be great to see the same mode available on the forum pages. The desktop format means scrolling sideways. There is tapatalk, but that inhibits switching back and forth between news items and forum discussion. 

The improved desktop site works great on my work PC too.


----------



## WillThompson (Mar 11, 2015)

dcm said:


> Appears to be working just fine in desktop mode on my iPad. No changes here. Also working fine on my desktop. Didn't even know there was a mobile mode, but I've never tried it on my phone.



The forums seem normal but the home page with news is really bad!


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 11, 2015)

Scroll ... Scroll ... Scroll ... Scroll ... Yuck!


----------



## DominoDude (Mar 11, 2015)

The forums are ok, but the main part of the site I try to avoid on the smartphone.
Many today try to build and deliver their sites in a "Responsive" design - one that automagically adopts to the viewing device. I have to admit that the main site is not having me jump up and down in pure joy from a navigational point of view.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 11, 2015)

Just horrific. I can't even resize the page anymore in mobile mode. I'm about to give up and mark canonwatch as my new home page.


----------



## TW (Mar 11, 2015)

Completely awful. Can't pinch in and out on my iPad mini. Not usable at all. Please fix asap. Why can't I choose desktop mode?


----------



## jd7 (Mar 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> Scroll ... Scroll ... Scroll ... Scroll ... Yuck!


+1


----------



## zim (Mar 11, 2015)

If a link was placed at the top to the Forum Discussion section (which is waaaayyyy to far down the page on mobile), say imediately after the Reviews section that would improve navigation


----------



## Act444 (Mar 11, 2015)

The new mobile layout is just ok. It's annoying to have to scroll all the way down to see recent forum posts. In fact, if you have your device in landscape mode you can't see recent forum posts AT ALL! This was very confusing at first. They need to bring back the ability to switch to desktop mode (why did they get rid of that option in the first place??)


----------



## impeka (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Developer here. I see that some of you want a desktop version and unfortunately due to how responsive sites behave your browser doesn't really care what device you're on, instead it only cares about your resolution. This is why some of you have noticed that requesting the desktop site does nothing.

I'm not a UI monster and the intent was never to take away control from the users so I implemented a small workaround that, I'm hoping, will work for now. When on the site, you can toggle the desktop version by adding the query string "desktop=1" to the URL. So http://www.canonrumors.com/?desktop=1 should create a cookie on your system that tells the website to ignore your resolution and render the site as is. You can undo this by visiting http://www.canonrumors.com/?desktop=0. This is a cookie based solution so if you have cookies turned off, this will not work.

Some of you might have a cached version of the site so if this doesn't work try doing a hard refresh (ctrl-F5 on Windows machines).

I hope this helps some of you out.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for the discussion on the mobile issues some users are experiencing.

We have returned to the previous mobile site for the people that want that experience. Clicking through to the desktop version should give you the full view of the site. If you're not seeing that, clear the cache on your device and try again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Thanks for the discussion on the mobile issues some users are experiencing.
> 
> We have returned to the previous mobile site for the people that want that experience. Clicking through to the desktop version should give you the full view of the site. If you're not seeing that, clear the cache on your device and try again.



Being a new iphone user and not stuck on any particular view, I thought the new layout was fine with one exception, a person could not pinch to compress or expand the view.

I just tried again with the old mobile site, and I really don't see why anyone would want it. I can see wanting the desktop view.

I'm not going to complain, I can use either way for the few times I try to use it on a phone.


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 12, 2015)

I use the site a lot on my iPhone (4S - has rather small screen) - e.g. when I am traveling on public transportation. 
I always switch to desktop view. As a matter of fact I would like to have a setting that alsways opens the site in desktop view automatically as soon as I log in. 

I don't like the new desktop view either. All items are way too large now and all articles are displayed in full length,(rather than only headline plus a few lines and one has to click if interested to read further) and therefore too much scrolling is involved. Furthermore I definitely do not want to see Canon's Maeda Masayo face in large, since I associate it with "too little, too late, too expensive" and therefore want to smack it, which might just damage my poor little iPhone.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I use the site a lot on my iPhone (4S - has rather small screen) - e.g. when I am traveling on public transportation.
> I always switch to desktop view. As a matter of fact I would like to have a setting that alsways opens the site in desktop view automatically as soon as I log in.
> 
> I don't like the new desktop view either. All items are way too large now and all articles are displayed in full length,(rather than only headline plus a few lines and one has to click if interested to read further) and therefore too much scrolling is involved. Furthermore I definitely do not want to see Canon's Maeda Masayo face in large, since I associate it with "too little, too late, too expensive" and therefore want to smack it, which might just damage my poor little iPhone.



If you select desktop view from the mobile view, it should always load the site like that, it does on my phone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> If you select desktop view from the mobile view, it should always load the site like that, it does on my phone.



Same for me. In fact, it 'remembered' my preference for the desktop view from prior to the changes. Cookies are yummy!


----------



## zim (Mar 12, 2015)

I use 3 out of 4 of those, the fourth isn't really a usage option


----------



## tolusina (Mar 12, 2015)

impeka said:


> ....... adding the query string "desktop=1" to the URL.......


Is there a way to add tapatalkpopup=0 to that? 
LOL


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

tolusina said:


> impeka said:
> 
> 
> > ....... adding the query string "desktop=1" to the URL.......
> ...



Does that nag every time you hit the forum on your phone?


----------



## tolusina (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > impeka said:
> ...


No dang it, did yesterday though.
ASUS Android with four browsers, Samsung GS4 with five, both levels of tapanag came up on on all nine, today, nada even after re-boots, force closes etc.
---
I did include a 'LOL' up there din't I?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 12, 2015)

iPhone 6, I don't see the Tapatalk popup but I wasn't sure if that's because I already have it installed. That doesn't seem to stop Flickr, Amazon, etc...


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 12, 2015)

I almost always hate mobile sites on my phone. I would much, much rather that web designers completely forget about mobile and let me zoom in and out as I please on the full version, or at least offer a link to the full version at the bottom, or let safari request the desktop site.

However, it seems to have improved dramatically today, it's not quite the mobile site, nor quite as the desktop site used to be.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > impeka said:
> ...



So far, it has for me. I installed it, but saw no obvious use. I use RoboForm on my mobiles and desktops, and it logs me in and takes me to the page I want. After I removed Tapatalk, the site started nagging me. Not a big deal for me, but frequent mobile phone users might be frustrated.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2015)

impeka said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Developer here. I see that some of you want a desktop version and unfortunately due to how responsive sites behave your browser doesn't really care what device you're on, instead it only cares about your resolution. This is why some of you have noticed that requesting the desktop site does nothing.
> 
> ...



This was the only thing that worked for me. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## scottkinfw (Mar 13, 2015)

Hate the mobile site.

sek


----------



## cooltigers (Mar 13, 2015)

I get a message 
sorry user u r banned from using this forum this ban is not set to expire. 
Why? Please help l luv this site


----------



## e17paul (Mar 13, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> I use the site a lot on my iPhone (4S - has rather small screen) - e.g. when I am traveling on public transportation.
> I always switch to desktop view. As a matter of fact I would like to have a setting that alsways opens the site in desktop view automatically as soon as I log in.
> 
> I don't like the new desktop view either. All items are way too large now and all articles are displayed in full length,(rather than only headline plus a few lines and one has to click if interested to read further) and therefore too much scrolling is involved. Furthermore I definitely do not want to see Canon's Maeda Masayo face in large, since I associate it with "too little, too late, too expensive" and therefore want to smack it, which might just damage my poor little iPhone.



Reader mode is great for that. It is available on the main news site, but not on the forum site. 

Admin, is that feature available in the chat room software?


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 13, 2015)

Mobile problem solved now - Thanks CRguy + web admin! Also many thanks generally for running this great site and providing this forum. I do like the contents and the discussions - quite a lot actually! ;-)

Just for information: safari browser on my iphone is set to the "private mode" which does not allow coolies. I only realized later on, that's why all websites start in mobile mode any time i open them and i have to switch manually to desktop mode. As long as manual switching works, i am fine. I do prefer to surf the net without cookies and tracking of browsing history also disabled. But that's my personal choice and i accept some inconvinience resulting from it. Definitely not CR to blame for it - sorry if i was a bit harsh at first.


----------



## pwp (Mar 13, 2015)

Just tried out the Tapatalk version on the iPhone6. It's awful! 
Honestly, I'll never, ever use it. Talk about reduced functionality and usability.

Canon Guy...you've got it all wrong. Mobile users are going to just walk away.

-pw


----------



## zim (Mar 13, 2015)

Front page sorted, well done chaps


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2015)

Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 13, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.



Thanks for the quick fixes. I can now get back to satisfying my GAS much to the dislike of my family.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 13, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.



Very disappointing - I'm a heavy tapatalk user, because I use my iPhone to access forums 98% of the time.

Thumbs down from me !


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2015)

Haydn1971 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.
> ...



There's no way for Tapatalk to stop nagging you if you don't want to use it. I've contacted Tapatalk with this issue to see if there's a solution.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Mar 13, 2015)

Could I ask how many people had complained about the "nagging" ?


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 13, 2015)

impeka said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Developer here. I see that some of you want a desktop version and unfortunately due to how responsive sites behave your browser doesn't really care what device you're on, instead it only cares about your resolution. This is why some of you have noticed that requesting the desktop site does nothing.
> 
> ...



Hi, thanks for all your work- it's rendering beautifully on iPhone 5 now. Hats off to you dev's who get your sites to work well with so many platforms!


----------



## AvTvM (Mar 13, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.



Excellent, thanks!

Don't need or like tapatalk, it would just be another insulating layer between me and this forum. I prefer it RAW and direct.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 13, 2015)

Haydn1971 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Tapatalk is gone. While it's cool in principle and I can see why some people liked it, I didn't find it added anything to the forum and it was an annoying nag to anyone that did come here and didn't want to use it.
> ...



Ditto. Of the forums I frequent, CR was the only one not using the Tapatalk plugin. It was nice to have them all in one place. Sigh.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2015)

cooltigers said:


> I get a message
> sorry user u r banned from using this forum this ban is not set to expire.
> Why? Please help l luv this site



All three of your posts look like those of a spammer. Do you have a gmail address, and hide behind a proxy? 

Since you managed to post, you are apparently not banned.


----------

